# I.D. This Fish



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Here He Is...Sorry The Pic Is So Blurred, I Stole It From MonsterFishKeepers.com To Post Here, The Guy Selling It Doesn't Know What It Is. I'm Guessing Geryi, But I Know Nothing...Lol...Post It Up People!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

its not a Geryi for sure


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

you will defenitely need a more clear picture and flank shot.

Moved to species indentification forum


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> its not a Geryi for sure
> [snapback]1128491[/snapback]​


I don't know much about Serras, but I know that isn't a geryi and I know it isn't a Pygo either.
~Taylor~


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

looks like it's got a violet line on him...that's why I guessed geryi


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> looks like it's got a violet line on him...that's why I guessed geryi
> [snapback]1128541[/snapback]​


this is a geryi
View attachment 70499


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

i know henry, i know


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

it is very difficult to tell since the pic is blurry and it is not a full flanc shot,but my impression is that this looks like a Brandtii.

Ofcourse a better pic is nessecary!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Brandt


----------



## metzthgar (Jul 20, 2005)

I know nothing







but it looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Brandti, rhom or irritan.

Definately not a Geryi.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Possible brandtii...but really need better pics for a positive ID.

Closed.


----------

